# Budgie life span?



## fun1uk (Aug 7, 2010)

We have a budgie called Bob who we just love to bits,when we brought him we was told he was a young bird but then got told from my dad he wasnt due to his nose and eyes.This was nearly 8 years ago...how long do budgies live for?Im thinking hes 9 years old now and still going strong.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If you get them to 12 you have done well


----------



## tobyneilson (Jul 9, 2010)

Most the budgies i had used to live till 10-12.Like all animals though,i think it can vary on their lifestyle,ie if they get a healthy balanced diet and plenty exercise they will live to their max,if they dont get a good diet or exercise,they will live shorter
But that is just my opinion


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

We had a budgie until he was 16. His two brothers lived til they were really old too.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

my friend recently adopted a budgie who was 23 years old!!! He had deformed feet as well and had to have all his perches specially made. Sadly he died a few weeks back but i think its fair to say he had a long old life!!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

The oldest budgie ever recorded was 29


----------

